# PERDIDO KEY MACK ATTACK



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

VIEW THE POST UNDER PRE TOURNAMENT DISCUSSIONS TO SEE THE DETAILS REGARDING THE PIER DIVISION.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Well what do you think? Let me know how you feel about it and whether or not you might participate. Maybe the Pier will donate a year pass as a prize if we can put it together. It won't happen unless people are willing to participate.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

SPONSOR ANNOUNCEMENT:

The Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier is donating an annual pass to be awarded to the winner of the pier division. $245 value.


----------

